# Question for Rick



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

Rick, I notice that you use a battery powered P/C router. Is this something that you prefer? It appears that the plunge model that you use may be a bit easier to use than having to drag the cord around. Is there any noticeable difference in power or performance from a corded router? -Derek


----------



## Edward J Keefer (Jan 28, 2005)

*I think that Rick has failed to read this forum! I have quit a few forums that I visit, and this is the slowest to get and anwser on....Been 5 days*


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Thanks trap for the reminder. 

I have the router, it's a combination of the 690 plunge base and the 9092 cordless router. Power wise it is good and the handling without the cord is great! It is nice combination to have and use....if your looking another router this is a good choice.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

No problem with the time. Just keep producing the show. Someday, I might even get it on a regular basis. The Seattle / Tacoma PBS stations seem to sacrifice your show often. One week there, two weeks gone, etc. -Derek


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

What kind of usable time can be expected from a battery charge on that router? I've considered trailer mounting my sign carver which uses a PC690 motor but have not done so as other vendors may not appreciate the noise created with having to use a generator. A cordless router sounds like a good idea if battery operating time is acceptable.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

I cut 400 feet of a groove 3/8" wide X 1/4" deep in Baltic Birch plywood with one battery charge. I thought that was respectable.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Yep, sounds like that would work. I was thinking I might need to buy a couple spare batteries, but sounds like one might handle a respectable # of signs on the carver.

Thanks.


----------

